

Hacker Chris Roberts Allegedly Said He Hacked Airplane's Entertainment System - Evolved
http://www.businessinsider.com/hacker-chris-roberts-allegedly-said-he-hacked-airplanes-entertainment-system-2015-5

======
paulhauggis
"He stated that he then overwrote code on the airplane's Thrust Management
Computer while aboard a flight ... [and] successfully commanded the system he
had access to the issue the 'CLB' or climb command," the warrant application
states."

I read this exact line from an earlier article stating that this was in a
simulation only and that he had accessed the in-flight entertainment network
as a proof of concept, but did not actually do anything while on the flight.

This is just garbage reporting.

~~~
Evolved
All these news outlets reporting on it are claiming he made the plane fly
sideways which is bullshit because the only person making this claim is him.
You'd think the pilots, airline, passengers, etc. would all have at some point
made a statement or posted something to social media but none of that has
happened.

I really think it strains credulity for him to claim he overwrote code when at
minimum I'd assume code changes are locked out while the plane is in flight.

